# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Multicast στο H267A

## blackcoatman

Καλησπέρα! Η έκδοση του firmware που έχουμε από την Vodafone για το συγκεκριμένο router, ακόμα κι αν έχεις μπει ως root, *δεν* έχει διαθέσιμες ρυθμίσεις για multicast. Με μία αναζήτηση online θα πέσετε πάνω σε ένα manual από την Τσεχική O2 που το αναφέρει (και με screenshot) ως επιλογή στο tab "Internet", άρα είναι θέμα firmware λογικά.

Το έχει ψάξει κανείς μήπως υπάρχει κάποια λύση και για εμάς; Το έχω ήδη 2 χρόνια το ρούτερ, και πρόσφατα ανανέωσα, μήπως αξίζει να το δώσω πίσω και να μου δώσουν το H300s;

Ο λόγος είναι προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζω με τον εντοπισμό συσκευών στο δίκτυο μέσω WiFi όπως Chromecast, TV, Printers, και μετά από πολλές δοκιμές και διάβασμα κατέληξα ότι το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται εκεί.

----------


## paanos

Δεν είχα θεμα όταν το ειχα, πάντως με το h300s και τώρα παίζει μια χαρά. Δοκίμασε να κάνεις μια αντικατάσταση κάλεσε 13840. Δεν χρειάζεται να γυρίσεις πίσω το παλιό.

----------

